# AR Mags in stock (Intel & Links)



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Want to share some intel and observations on finding instock AR Mags. Mornings are usually best to find instock mags online, and Monday's have been the better days for me. When a good (instock) deal comes up, they are usually available for purchase for 10 min -2 hours before selling out. In the last 14 days I have personally ordered and received mags from the following retailers:

*Bravo Company* (www.bravocompanyusa.com) has been getting 10-pack USGI Mags in about every 10 days or so. $169 per 10. Also been getting some Troy Battle Mags fairly often.

*Palmetto State Armory* (www.palmettostatearmory.com) had been getting USGI, Pmags, Lancer L5AWM and others in. Been running about $20-$25/mag, less on the Pmags if you catch them instock. Had a deal last week of a 3-pack of Troy BattleMags for $70.

*West Fork Armory* (www.westforkarmory.com) picked up some 20 round Lancer L5AWM and USGI 20 rounders just a week or 2 ago. ~$22/mag. ALSO A SITE SPONSOR!

*DSGArms *(www.DSGArms.com) been getting various mags in pretty often. Running $15-$25/mag.

*Spikes* (www.SpikesTactical.com) has been getting Pmags and Lancer's in pretty regularly. $15-$25/Pmags, $25 Lancer L5AWM. Got a good deal on $14 Pmags (limit 2) just a few days ago @ 7:15am. Already received the order, plus it came with some cool decals they threw in.

*Brownells* (www.brownells.com) has been getting various USGI mags in @ ~ $22/mag.

*Ghost Inc* (www.GhostInc.com) has PMags in stock right now @ $29/Mag. Kind of high, but I picked some up anyway.

Got some more pending with other retailers (Fulton Armory being one), but so far these have been the top producers for me. Inventory appears to be live, and shipping has been quick with no issues.

Here is where I'm catching most of these sales. Haven't been quick enough to catch a Cabelas sale yet, and have not been look at (or for) ProMags, Intrafuse, and Thermolds due to me not liking them.

Buy what y'all want, but $30/mag is currently the approximate maximum market price on mags, with the average somewhere around $21ish/mag.

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_3_17/408136_Read_this_Thread_if_you_are_looking_for_Magazines____Post_Magazine_Deals_in_this_thread.html&page=426

Happy Hunting.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*InStock as of 2/26 @ 4:30PM*

IMI Defense 30 round mags. $25/each. (I have no experience with these)

http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/accessories/magazines/imi-defense-polymer-30rd-ar15-magazine.html


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

CDNN Sports has several different brands in stock
http://www.cdnninvestments.com/ar15m16.html


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

30 rd PMAGS $12.25
You're welcome 

https://www.primaryarms.com/Magpul_...OE_Black_FREE_SHIPP_p/mag571-blk.htm?CartID=1


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

jeff.w said:


> 30 rd PMAGS $12.25
> You're welcome
> 
> https://www.primaryarms.com/Magpul_...OE_Black_FREE_SHIPP_p/mag571-blk.htm?CartID=1


Out of Stock during checkout


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Out of Stock during checkout


Rats! Sorry :headknock


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Order of PMags from Charlie Delta Tactical arrived today. Ordered sometime last week.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I've been signing up for email alerts everywhere. So far so good but only from AIM Surplus. You gotta be quick, and the limit is 5, but I've snagged 15 30 round C-Products mags for $12 each over the last month plus a $130 Surefire 60 rounder. Gotta love smartphones...

Though about flipping for profit, but am trading them instead to even out the price shock on all things AR.

Patience and persistence...things are out there without paying a fortune.

BTW, same mag is in stock at PSA for $16

http://palmettostatearmory.com/inde...nse-30rd-aluminum-magazine-10-pack-11342.html


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I've acquired 30+ 30 rounders in the last few months. Best option, I've found, is to backorder from the above sites. You DON'T have to pay the insane prices people are paying! Be patient and search the sites daily.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*In Stock 2/27 @ 9:20am*

D&H Aluminum USGI 30 round mags in stock. $17

http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/dh-5-56-30rd-aluminum-mag.html


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*In Stock 2/27 @ 12:30pm*

$16 USGI 20 round mags

http://www.westforkarmory.com/ar-15-magazines/1317-asc-ar223-20rd-sts-blk.html

$29 "Ruger" relabeled PMags

http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/dh-5-56-30rd-aluminum-mag.html


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*In Stock 2/27 1:45pm*

$20 C-Prod 20-rnd USGI

http://www.galatiinternational.com/product/VVAR223S20.html

$24 ASC 30 rnd mags

http://www.galatiinternational.com/product/AMAR223S30.html

$25 USGI Black or Tan

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting/Firearm-Components/AR-15%7C/pc/104792580/c/104717880/sc/104190480/DH-Industries-AR-15-Magazines/1579247.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fshooting-firearm-components-ar-15%2F_%2FN-1105680%2FNo-0%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104190480%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104792580%253Bcat104717880%26WTz_st%3DGuidedNav%26WTz_stype%3DGNP%26recordsPerPage%3D48&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104792580%3Bcat104717880%3Bcat104190480

$30 USGI 30rnd

http://www.mwgco.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=mwg&Product_Code=028-HM-30


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*In Stock 2/27 3:55pm*

$22 Lancer L5AWM 30rnd Smoke

http://www.spikestactical.com/new/z/magazine-lancer-30rd-556-smoke-p-1027.html


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks doc holiday. Just ordered some from spikes.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*In stock 2/28 8:25am*

$15 Lancer L5AWM FDE 30rnd

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/61...?cm_cat=CheckoutConfirm&cm_pla=ProductDescrip


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*In Stock 2/28 6:20pm*

$22 Magpul EMAG (not PMAG, but AR compatible)

http://dsgarms.com/ProductInfo/MAG241BLK.aspx


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*In Stock 3/4/13 9:00am*

$100 5-Pack PMags ($20/mag) & free shipping.

http://www.strongsidetactical.com/magpul-pmag-30-round-magazines-gen-m2-blk-5-pack/


----------



## dlclane (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Doc, just scored the 5 pmags at strong side tactical. Now can you hook me up with where to find a Sig m400 enhanced FDE?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Been trying to find the 5 round mags for hunting... That's tough! 

Anyone got anything?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> $22 Magpul EMAG (not PMAG, but AR compatible)
> 
> http://dsgarms.com/ProductInfo/MAG241BLK.aspx


My order arrived today. Quick shipping!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*In stock 3/5 7am*

$23 Magpul EMags at West Fork!

http://www.westforkarmory.com/ar-15-magazines/544-magpul-emag-30rd-polymer-hk416sa-80.html


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

:bounce: Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jaybo (Sep 17, 2005)

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...Round-Magazine&i=703276&str=.223&merchID=4005

In Stock.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

This site constantly scans AR-15 related websites for any changes on their webpage. It often picks up newly listed in stock items before you're even emailed.

http://www.arpartsfinder.com/index.htm#.UTdxpleRfSZ


----------



## 598TransAm (Mar 12, 2012)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> $100 5-Pack PMags ($20/mag) & free shipping.
> 
> http://www.strongsidetactical.com/magpul-pmag-30-round-magazines-gen-m2-blk-5-pack/


Ordered some when you posted this. Being delivered today.

Thanks

:cheers:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Just ordered 3 Troy Battlemags from Primary Arms. Max 3 per purchase/household.

In stock

https://www.primaryarms.com/default.asp


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

And already shipped - that's quick service!


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

MidwayUSA.com had 30rd mags yesterday for $14.00 each plus delivery. Limit 2 per person.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

PSA has had D&H mags for $16.99 for over a week.

http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/dh-5-56-30rd-aluminum-mag.html


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Just go ar15.com and look under the instock magazine thread. Plenty of deals and now they aren't hard to find anyways.


----------



## 598TransAm (Mar 12, 2012)

I was able to get some AR15 .22LR mags for my P522. They were in stock at Black Dog Machine and arrived in 3 days.

http://blackdogmachinellc.net/x-form-ar15-22-26r-magazine.aspx

Known-compatible conversion units, rifles & dedicated uppers


Ciener/Atchisson
Model 1 Sales
Spikes Tactical
Tactical Solutions
Target Master
Kel-Tec PLR22
Chiappa M4-22
Colt M4 Carbine .22

*Sig Sauer 522*
CMMG .22 Kit NOTE: WILL WORK WITH THE B.H.O.A. BUT WILL NOT ACTIVATE IT
Bushmaster combo kit
MANY OTHER .22 ATCHISSON/CIENER STYLE CONVERSION UNITS, UPPERS & RIFLES THAT MIGHT NOT BE LISTED
*Will Not work with: H&K 416.22/Umarex, HK-416D Pistol, Colt/Umarex M-4 Carbine, M-4 OPS, M-16 Rifle & M-16 SPR.*


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

There are a few different brand here:

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/search/eSearch.aspx?SearchTerms=ar 15 magazine&eMode=


----------



## Greenwing7 (Oct 10, 2011)

Had approx 7,000 left in stock 14.95 each things are slowing down
http://www.aimsurplus.com/product.aspx?item=MTSMAGSIN00BT00&name=Troy+Ind.+CBIR+.223%2f5.56+30rd+AR+BattleMags&groupid=14


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Palmettostatearmory.com has 30rd Aluminum Magazines - Black Teflon with foliage green followers for $119.99 per pack of 10. Shipping is $7.00.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I just bought some AR 20 round magazines from Bravo Company and apparently they have plenty. Shipping is reasonable and no tax.


----------



## 598TransAm (Mar 12, 2012)

Rockwell Arms is showing some MSAR AR-15 Polymer Magazines - Black - 30rd in stock if anybody is looking for some. $18.95 ea.

http://www.rockwellarms.com/Store/ProductDetails/MSAR-AR-15-Polymer-Magazines-Black-30rd-701-BL


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Bravo Company still has plenty of 30 rd aluminum AR magazines @ $16.99/each.

http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/AR15-Magazines-p/magazine-dh-gp30mp-10pack.htm


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

^^I have the exact same ones in hand I'll sell for that price. Brand new, never loaded.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

FWIW, the academy at 288 in Pearland has had magazines two weeks in a row. Trashco and some Red Jacket firearms stuff @ $25 a pop, but if someone *needs* magazines that badly....


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Palmetto State Armory has a 10 pack of 30rd 5.56 + 50 cal ammo can for $99.99 + $7.00 shipping

http://palmettostatearmory.com/inde...6-30rd-magazines-10-count-in-50-cal-ammo-can/


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.gunshopfinder.com/proddetail.asp?prod=MGMPI571BLK Keep an eye here. Friend of mine runs this site.


----------



## WestForkKnives (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.westforkarmory.com/103-ar-15-magazines

Ton of AR mags in stock at normal prices.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I would like to get some of the Pmag 10 round mags for bench shooting. Anyone seen any in stock anywhere?


----------

